# NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL CAR SHOW & FUNDRAISER SPET18,20011



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER ON SEPT 18,2011 @ 17960 CHASE STREET NORTHRIDGE CALIFORNIA 91325. WE WILL BE HAVING HANK CASTRO SINGING ALL NEW SONGS ROCKY PADILLA LOST MEMORIES RADIO MISTER O.G. AND MORE TO COME SO I HOPE TO SEE ALL OF U @ SHOW


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ALL VENDORS $100 FOOD VENDORS OUR $100


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

POSTED THIS EVENT ON MY WEB SITE AND ALSO GOING TO HAVE A COMMERCIAL FOR THIS SHOW ON MY INTERNET RADIO SHOWS.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHERES ALL THE VALLLEROS @ AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS @ ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW COME ON DOWN AND HAVE LOTS OF FUN


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

count me in homie if you need any help hit me up i got you


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MR O.G. said:


> POSTED THIS EVENT ON MY WEB SITE AND ALSO GOING TO HAVE A COMMERCIAL FOR THIS SHOW ON MY INTERNET RADIO SHOWS.


..."DEDICATION WILL BE THERE"...


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

VALLEY LIFE CC WILL BE THERE 2 SUPPORT HOMIE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKS SHYBOY AND VALLEY LIFE AND THANKS TO THE HOMIES FROM USO AND DECATION FOR YOUR SUPPOART MISTER O.G. U READY FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:Good cause


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

SIMON YOU KNOW IM READY


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 335207
> THANKS SHYBOY AND VALLEY LIFE AND THANKS TO THE HOMIES FROM USO AND DECATION FOR YOUR SUPPOART MISTER O.G. U READY FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW
> View attachment 335205


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE YOU COMING DOWN TO HAVE FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CATAGORYS
30'S 40'S50'S60'S70'S80'S90'S00'S
30'S 40'S LUXURY VANS TRUCKS BOMB TRUCKS HARLYS SPECIAL INTRY UNDER CONSTRUCTION BIKES FULL CUSTOM MILD CUSTOM STREET CUSTOM PEDAL CARS BEST OF SHOW CAR/BIKE/TRUCK/HARLEY MOST CLUB MEMMBERS W/PLAQUE IN CAR
CARS/TRUCKS $15PRE REG/DAY OF SHOW $20
BIKES/HARLEYS $10PER REG/DAY OF SHOW $15
PEDAL CARS/BIKES$5PRE REG/DAY OF SHOW $10
COME ON DOWN AND SEE HANK CASTRO AND ROCKY PADILLA AND LOST MEMORIES RADIO MISTER O.G & LIL ROLAS PLAY ALL THERE HARD TO FINE JAMS







REMMBER ITS ONLY $5 TO GET IN KIDS UNDER 10YRS ARE FREE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I HOPE EVERYONE COULD MAKE IT DOWN FOR THIS GOOD EVENT AND HELP OUT WITH SCHOOL NICE CARS BILKES AND I ALSO JUST ADD MODLE CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY SO ANYONE THAT WANTS TO SHOW THERE MODLES CARS YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME DOWN


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

You know homie I will be there to support you and the school


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKS JAVIER ALWAYS SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

PRE REG 
*NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2011
CARS/TRUCKS $15.00/ DAY OF SHOW $20.00
BIKES/HARLEYS $10.00/ DAY OF SHOW $15.OO
PEDAL CARS $5.OO/ DAY OF SHOW $10.00
DAY OF SHOW CASH ONLY NO CHECKS
REGISTRATION TIME 7am -930 am SHOW TIME 10am - 5 pm @
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
17960 CHASE STREET
NORTHRIDGE CA 91325
PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR DRIVER LICENSES/STATE ID
NUMBER AND EXPIRATION DATE ON THE CHECK OR REGISTRATION
WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
NAME______________________ PHONE (____)_________________
EMAIL ADDRESS__________________________________________
ADDRESS___________________ CITY______________STATE___ ZIP_____
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR___TRUCK_____BIKE____HARLEY___ PEDAL_____
CAR_____ YR___MAKE_______MODEL______CLUB AFFILIATION_______
VENDORS$1OO.OO________ FOOD VENDORS$1OO.OO______________
ALL CAR CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT JR(818)836-7714 OR
DEBORAH(818)678-5115 (SCHOOL NUMBER).
BY SIGNING THIS FORM I HEREBY RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS TO
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL OF ANY
CLAIMS LAWSUITS LIABILITIES,LOSSES JUDGMENTS AND OR CLAIMS
FROM ANY CAUSE THAT MAY BE SUFFER BY AND STAFF, PARTICIPANT,
TO HIS OR HER PERSON OR PROPERTY WHILE ATTENDING THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011. FURTHER ANY PARTICIPANT WILL BE
FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM 
MOVEMENT OF THEIR VEHICLE/BIKE BEFORE OR DURING AND AFTER
THE SHOW.ANY PICTURES TAKEN AT THE TIME OF THE SHOW MAY BE
USED FOR ADVERTISMENT, PROMOTION, MARKETING FOR FUTURE 
EVENTS. I AGREE THAT I HAVE NO RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES AND ALL 
RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES BELONG TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. 
ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED OR BE SUBJECT TO
DISQUALIFICATION FROM THE EVENT NO ENTRY CAN START OR 
OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS/AIR BAGS DURING THE SHOW HOURS. DO
NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON
ABSOLUTELY NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL!!!!! VOILATORS WILL BE ASKED
TO LEAVE . I HEREBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE REGULATIONS AND FULLY
UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBLITIES.
PRINT NAME________________________ SIGN NAME_________________
DATE ______________________
*


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WE GOT LOLOWS COMING DOWN VALLEY LIFE WHOS COMING TO SUPPORT US AND JAVIER:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Here's the NEU flyer cookie, glad to be a part of this!!*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

THATS RITE BRO ME AND THE ASTRO WILL BE THEIR FOR SHOW


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ESE JAVIER said:


> THATS RITE BRO ME AND THE ASTRO WILL BE THEIR FOR SHOW


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## WORLD PREMIER (Jul 12, 2011)

save us a couple of spots.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKS ALEX AND LISA AND EVERYONE FROM NEU EXPOSURE FOR HELPING OUT:thumbsup:














THANKS ALSO TO MISTER O.G. FOR YOU SUPPORT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

PRE REG 
*NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2011
CARS/TRUCKS $15.00/ DAY OF SHOW $20.00
BIKES/HARLEYS $10.00/ DAY OF SHOW $15.OO
PEDAL CARS $5.OO/ DAY OF SHOW $10.00
DAY OF SHOW CASH ONLY NO CHECKS
REGISTRATION TIME 7am -930 am SHOW TIME 10am - 5 pm @
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
17960 CHASE STREET
NORTHRIDGE CA 91325
PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR DRIVER LICENSES/STATE ID
NUMBER AND EXPIRATION DATE ON THE CHECK OR REGISTRATION
WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
NAME______________________ PHONE (____)_________________
EMAIL ADDRESS__________________________________________
ADDRESS___________________ CITY______________STATE___ ZIP_____
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR___TRUCK_____BIKE____HARLEY___ PEDAL_____
CAR_____ YR___MAKE_______MODEL______CLUB AFFILIATION_______
VENDORS$1OO.OO________ FOOD VENDORS$1OO.OO______________
ALL CAR CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT JR(818)836-7714 OR
DEBORAH(818)678-5115 (SCHOOL NUMBER).
BY SIGNING THIS FORM I HEREBY RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS TO
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL OF ANY
CLAIMS LAWSUITS LIABILITIES,LOSSES JUDGMENTS AND OR CLAIMS
FROM ANY CAUSE THAT MAY BE SUFFER BY AND STAFF, PARTICIPANT,
TO HIS OR HER PERSON OR PROPERTY WHILE ATTENDING THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011. FURTHER ANY PARTICIPANT WILL BE
FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM 
MOVEMENT OF THEIR VEHICLE/BIKE BEFORE OR DURING AND AFTER
THE SHOW.ANY PICTURES TAKEN AT THE TIME OF THE SHOW MAY BE
USED FOR ADVERTISMENT, PROMOTION, MARKETING FOR FUTURE 
EVENTS. I AGREE THAT I HAVE NO RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES AND ALL 
RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES BELONG TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. 
ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED OR BE SUBJECT TO
DISQUALIFICATION FROM THE EVENT NO ENTRY CAN START OR 
OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS/AIR BAGS DURING THE SHOW HOURS. DO
NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON
ABSOLUTELY NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL!!!!! VOILATORS WILL BE ASKED
TO LEAVE . I HEREBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE REGULATIONS AND FULLY
UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBLITIES.
PRINT NAME________________________ SIGN NAME_________________
DATE ______________________*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ALL VENDORS ARE WELCOME $ 100 FOR YOUR SPACE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME ON DOWN FOR A GOOD SHOW AND TO SUPPORT NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> THANKS ALEX AND LISA AND EVERYONE FROM NEU EXPOSURE FOR HELPING OUT:thumbsup:
> View attachment 341578
> 
> View attachment 341579
> ...


*
TTT*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

shit homie count uso cc l.a chapter in for this cant wait see you guys there


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: t t t


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW HOPE EVERYONE COULD MAKE IT DOWN AND SUPPORT THE SCHOOL


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

USO CC LA CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

WORLD PREMIER said:


> save us a couple of spots.


Will do Homie:thumbsup:



irma806 said:


> shit homie count uso cc l.a chapter in for this cant wait see you guys there


See you there homies:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TAKING BEST OF SHOW WITH THE 2DR BIG BODY:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors???


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TAKING BEST OF SHOW WITH THE 2DR BIG BODY:thumbsup:


Thanks for the support china!! :thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors???


 they are 100 a spot you can call jr @818-836-7714 or any number on the bottom of the flyer for more info. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LIVE ON STAGE HANK CASTRO FORM THEE MIDNIGHTERS ROCKY PADDILA & MISTER D AND SLEEPY MALO AND SOUTHLAND HOMIES
FOR VENDORS WE GOT 3 CD GUYS ALREADY SO NO MORE FOR CDS WE GOT JAMES DIECAST COMING AND SOME GOOD FOOD VENDORS ALSO AND THERE WILL EVEN BE SOME CAR MODLES ON DISPLAY FOR THE KIDS TO LOOK AT ALSO ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW ALSO WE HAVE MISTER O.G. FROM 







SO REMMBER ITS ONLY $5 TO GET IN AND KIDS UNDER 10 YRS OLD ARE FREE SO COME ON DOWN AND SUPPORT THE SCHOOL


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

its going to be a good day in the valle hope to see u all out there here the pre reg hope to see all the valley clubs and l.a sgv. o.c. and the 805 and all solo riders out
[h=2]







[/h]PRE REG 
*NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2011
CARS/TRUCKS $15.00/ DAY OF SHOW $20.00
BIKES/HARLEYS $10.00/ DAY OF SHOW $15.OO
PEDAL CARS $5.OO/ DAY OF SHOW $10.00
DAY OF SHOW CASH ONLY NO CHECKS
REGISTRATION TIME 7am -930 am SHOW TIME 10am - 5 pm @
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
17960 CHASE STREET
NORTHRIDGE CA 91325
PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR DRIVER LICENSES/STATE ID
NUMBER AND EXPIRATION DATE ON THE CHECK OR REGISTRATION
WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
NAME______________________ PHONE (____)_________________
EMAIL ADDRESS__________________________________________
ADDRESS___________________ CITY______________STATE___ ZIP_____
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR___TRUCK_____BIKE____HARLEY___ PEDAL_____
CAR_____ YR___MAKE_______MODEL______CLUB AFFILIATION_______
VENDORS$1OO.OO________ FOOD VENDORS$1OO.OO______________
ALL CAR CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT JR(818)836-7714 OR
DEBORAH(818)678-5115 (SCHOOL NUMBER).
BY SIGNING THIS FORM I HEREBY RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS TO
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL OF ANY
CLAIMS LAWSUITS LIABILITIES,LOSSES JUDGMENTS AND OR CLAIMS
FROM ANY CAUSE THAT MAY BE SUFFER BY AND STAFF, PARTICIPANT,
TO HIS OR HER PERSON OR PROPERTY WHILE ATTENDING THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011. FURTHER ANY PARTICIPANT WILL BE
FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM 
MOVEMENT OF THEIR VEHICLE/BIKE BEFORE OR DURING AND AFTER
THE SHOW.ANY PICTURES TAKEN AT THE TIME OF THE SHOW MAY BE
USED FOR ADVERTISMENT, PROMOTION, MARKETING FOR FUTURE 
EVENTS. I AGREE THAT I HAVE NO RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES AND ALL 
RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES BELONG TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. 
ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED OR BE SUBJECT TO
DISQUALIFICATION FROM THE EVENT NO ENTRY CAN START OR 
OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS/AIR BAGS DURING THE SHOW HOURS. DO
NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON
ABSOLUTELY NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL!!!!! VOILATORS WILL BE ASKED
TO LEAVE . I HEREBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE REGULATIONS AND FULLY
UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBLITIES.
PRINT NAME________________*​


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!
:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *TTT!!!
> :thumbsup:*


BUMP!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT FOR DA HOMIE COOKIE AND NEU EXPOSURE CC


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> TTMFT FOR DA HOMIE COOKIE AND NEU EXPOSURE CC


Thanx for the Bump Shy Boy:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THATS MAKING THIS SHOW LOOK GOOD AND THANKS TO MISTER O.G. FOR PUTTING IT ON HIS WEB SITE AND TO THE HOMIES FROM NEU EXPOSURE:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

OGDinoe1 said:


> Thanx for the Bump Shy Boy:thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THATS MAKING THIS SHOW LOOK GOOD AND THANKS TO MISTER O.G. FOR PUTTING IT ON HIS WEB SITE AND TO THE HOMIES FROM NEU EXPOSURE:thumbsup:
> View attachment 347690





SHY BOY said:


> uffin:



*TTMFT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT 
ILL BE OUT TONIGHT @ DUKES BURGERS IN LA PUENTE PASSING OUT FLYERS AND PRE REG PUTTING THIS SHOW ON THE MAP .THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS FOR COMING DOWN TO BE WITH US THIS DAY AND THANKS AGAIN TO THE HOMIES NEU EXPOSURE. DONT FOR GET IF ANYONE WANTS TO BRING DOWN SOME CAR MODLES U CAN WE WILL HAVE THE GYM OPEN FOR U THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> TTT
> ILL BE OUT TONIGHT @ DUKES BURGERS IN LA PUENTE PASSING OUT FLYERS AND PRE REG PUTTING THIS SHOW ON THE MAP .THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS FOR COMING DOWN TO BE WITH US THIS DAY AND THANKS AGAIN TO THE HOMIES NEU EXPOSURE. DONT FOR GET IF ANYONE WANTS TO BRING DOWN SOME CAR MODLES U CAN WE WILL HAVE THE GYM OPEN FOR U THANKS:thumbsup:



TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

UNDERTAKER WILL BE THERE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> UNDERTAKER WILL BE THERE


What up Smiley!!!!:thumbsup:


SHY BOY said:


> TTT uffin:


Thanx for the Bump Shy Boy


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:cheesy: LOVE YOUR CAR......I GOT A THING FOR CADDYS


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT WE WILL BE HAVING ALSO SOME MODLES OUT @ THE SHOW PULS WE GOT 2 PRE REG FROM USO LA CHAPTER . WAZ UP SHYBOY


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> TTT WE WILL BE HAVING ALSO SOME MODLES OUT @ THE SHOW PULS WE GOT 2 PRE REG FROM USO LA CHAPTER . WAZ UP SHYBOY


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> TTT WE WILL BE HAVING ALSO SOME MODLES OUT @ THE SHOW PULS WE GOT 2 PRE REG FROM USO LA CHAPTER . WAZ UP SHYBOY


:wave: WASGOOD HOMIE? SHOW IS JUST A MONTH AWAY


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

YAH HOMIE JUST A MONTH A WAY WE GOT SOME STUFF TO RAFFLE FROM AL N EDS AUTO SOUNDS FROM RESEDA :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2011
CARS/TRUCKS $15.00/ DAY OF SHOW $20.00
BIKES/HARLEYS $10.00/ DAY OF SHOW $15.OO
PEDAL CARS $5.OO/ DAY OF SHOW $10.00
DAY OF SHOW CASH ONLY NO CHECKS
REGISTRATION TIME 7am -930 am SHOW TIME 10am - 5 pm @
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
17960 CHASE STREET
NORTHRIDGE CA 91325
PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR DRIVER LICENSES/STATE ID
NUMBER AND EXPIRATION DATE ON THE CHECK OR REGISTRATION
WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
NAME______________________ PHONE (____)_________________
EMAIL ADDRESS__________________________________________
ADDRESS___________________ CITY______________STATE___ ZIP_____
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR___TRUCK_____BIKE____HARLEY___ PEDAL_____
CAR_____ YR___MAKE_______MODEL______CLUB AFFILIATION_______
VENDORS$1OO.OO________ FOOD VENDORS$1OO.OO______________
ALL CAR CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT JR(818)836-7714 OR
DEBORAH(818)678-5115 (SCHOOL NUMBER).
BY SIGNING THIS FORM I HEREBY RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS TO
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL OF ANY
CLAIMS LAWSUITS LIABILITIES,LOSSES JUDGMENTS AND OR CLAIMS
FROM ANY CAUSE THAT MAY BE SUFFER BY AND STAFF, PARTICIPANT,
TO HIS OR HER PERSON OR PROPERTY WHILE ATTENDING THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011. FURTHER ANY PARTICIPANT WILL BE
FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM 
MOVEMENT OF THEIR VEHICLE/BIKE BEFORE OR DURING AND AFTER
THE SHOW.ANY PICTURES TAKEN AT THE TIME OF THE SHOW MAY BE
USED FOR ADVERTISMENT, PROMOTION, MARKETING FOR FUTURE 
EVENTS. I AGREE THAT I HAVE NO RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES AND ALL 
RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES BELONG TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. 
ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED OR BE SUBJECT TO
DISQUALIFICATION FROM THE EVENT NO ENTRY CAN START OR 
OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS/AIR BAGS DURING THE SHOW HOURS. DO
NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON
ABSOLUTELY NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL!!!!! VOILATORS WILL BE ASKED
TO LEAVE . I HEREBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE REGULATIONS AND FULLY
UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBLITIES.
PRINT NAME________________






*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT FOR NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL FOR NEU EXPSOURE


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> TTT FOR NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL FOR NEU EXPSOURE


back up to the top :thumbsup:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> YAH HOMIE JUST A MONTH A WAY WE GOT SOME STUFF TO RAFFLE FROM AL N EDS AUTO SOUNDS FROM RESEDA :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> TTT FOR NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL FOR NEU EXPSOURE





mr colors said:


> back up to the top :thumbsup:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





mr.glasshouse said:


> :thumbsup:





SHY BOY said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:



*TTMFT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T t t


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

ShotCallerS will definitely be there!!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

almost there few more weeks


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

morning bump :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> T t t






chamuco61 said:


> ShotCallerS will definitely be there!!


:thumbsup:



mr colors said:


> almost there few more weeks


Yes sirrr:thumbsup:



SHY BOY said:


> morning bump :biggrin:


Gracias Shy Boy


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)

*OGDinoe1*
*Hope you can make it too guest user:thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ROLL CALL FOR CAR CLUBS
USO LA & SFV
VALLEY LIFE 
LO LOWS
MAJESTICS 818 & 805
SHOT CALLERS
PRIMEROS
KRAZY STYLE
DEDCATION
BOMB PRIDE
OLDIES
ROYAL IMAGE
GOODTIMES 818


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2011
CARS/TRUCKS $15.00/ DAY OF SHOW $20.00
BIKES/HARLEYS $10.00/ DAY OF SHOW $15.OO
PEDAL CARS $5.OO/ DAY OF SHOW $10.00
DAY OF SHOW CASH ONLY NO CHECKS
REGISTRATION TIME 7am -930 am SHOW TIME 10am - 5 pm @
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
17960 CHASE STREET
NORTHRIDGE CA 91325
PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR DRIVER LICENSES/STATE ID
NUMBER AND EXPIRATION DATE ON THE CHECK OR REGISTRATION
WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
NAME______________________ PHONE (____)_________________
EMAIL ADDRESS__________________________________________
ADDRESS___________________ CITY______________STATE___ ZIP_____
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR___TRUCK_____BIKE____HARLEY___ PEDAL_____
CAR_____ YR___MAKE_______MODEL______CLUB AFFILIATION_______
VENDORS$1OO.OO________ FOOD VENDORS$1OO.OO______________
ALL CAR CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT JR(818)836-7714 OR
DEBORAH(818)678-5115 (SCHOOL NUMBER).
BY SIGNING THIS FORM I HEREBY RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS TO
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL OF ANY
CLAIMS LAWSUITS LIABILITIES,LOSSES JUDGMENTS AND OR CLAIMS
FROM ANY CAUSE THAT MAY BE SUFFER BY AND STAFF, PARTICIPANT,
TO HIS OR HER PERSON OR PROPERTY WHILE ATTENDING THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011. FURTHER ANY PARTICIPANT WILL BE
FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM 
MOVEMENT OF THEIR VEHICLE/BIKE BEFORE OR DURING AND AFTER
THE SHOW.ANY PICTURES TAKEN AT THE TIME OF THE SHOW MAY BE
USED FOR ADVERTISMENT, PROMOTION, MARKETING FOR FUTURE 
EVENTS. I AGREE THAT I HAVE NO RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES AND ALL 
RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES BELONG TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. 
ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED OR BE SUBJECT TO
DISQUALIFICATION FROM THE EVENT NO ENTRY CAN START OR 
OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS/AIR BAGS DURING THE SHOW HOURS. DO
NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON
ABSOLUTELY NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL!!!!! VOILATORS WILL BE ASKED
TO LEAVE . I HEREBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE REGULATIONS AND FULLY
UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBLITIES.
PRINT NAME________________*


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

*QUE ONDA CABRONES LOS MAJESTICS VENTURA CO. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> ROLL CALL FOR CAR CLUBS
> USO LA & SFV
> VALLEY LIFE
> LO LOWS
> ...


, the ASTRO AND ME


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING THE SHOW!!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

YEAHHHHHHH BUDDDDDDYYYYYYY ALMOST 3 WEEKS AWAY


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

DEDICATION CC SFV will be there to support TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDER
JAVIER WITH THE ASTRO VAN
USO LA & SFV
SHOT CALLERS
VALLEY LIFE 
DEDICATION
LOLOWS
MAJESTICS 818 & 805
PRIMEROS
KRAZY STYLE
LAINT DUKES
OLDIES
BOMB PRIDE
GOODTIMES 818 
STRAYS
ROYAL IMAGE
LO NUESTRO
FOOD VENDORS
JOE'S HOT DOGS
AJS SMOOTHIES & SHAVE ICE
KETTLE CORN
VENDORS
AL N ED'S
CANDLES LADY
JAMES DIE CAST CARS AND MORE


*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
**CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2011
CARS/TRUCKS $15.00/ DAY OF SHOW $20.00
BIKES/HARLEYS $10.00/ DAY OF SHOW $15.OO
PEDAL CARS $5.OO/ DAY OF SHOW $10.00
DAY OF SHOW CASH ONLY NO CHECKS
REGISTRATION TIME 7am -930 am SHOW TIME 10am - 5 pm @
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
17960 CHASE STREET
NORTHRIDGE CA 91325
PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR DRIVER LICENSES/STATE ID
NUMBER AND EXPIRATION DATE ON THE CHECK OR REGISTRATION
WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
NAME______________________ PHONE (____)_________________
EMAIL ADDRESS__________________________________________
ADDRESS___________________ CITY______________STATE___ ZIP_____
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR___TRUCK_____BIKE____HARLEY___ PEDAL_____
CAR_____ YR___MAKE_______MODEL______CLUB AFFILIATION_______
VENDORS$1OO.OO________ FOOD VENDORS$1OO.OO______________
ALL CAR CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT JR(818)836-7714 OR
DEBORAH(818)678-5115 (SCHOOL NUMBER).
BY SIGNING THIS FORM I HEREBY RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS TO
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL OF ANY
CLAIMS LAWSUITS LIABILITIES,LOSSES JUDGMENTS AND OR CLAIMS
FROM ANY CAUSE THAT MAY BE SUFFER BY AND STAFF, PARTICIPANT,
TO HIS OR HER PERSON OR PROPERTY WHILE ATTENDING THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011. FURTHER ANY PARTICIPANT WILL BE
FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM 
MOVEMENT OF THEIR VEHICLE/BIKE BEFORE OR DURING AND AFTER
THE SHOW.ANY PICTURES TAKEN AT THE TIME OF THE SHOW MAY BE
USED FOR ADVERTISMENT, PROMOTION, MARKETING FOR FUTURE 
EVENTS. I AGREE THAT I HAVE NO RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES AND ALL 
RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES BELONG TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. 
ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED OR BE SUBJECT TO
DISQUALIFICATION FROM THE EVENT NO ENTRY CAN START OR 
OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS/AIR BAGS DURING THE SHOW HOURS. DO
NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON
ABSOLUTELY NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL!!!!! VOILATORS WILL BE ASKED
TO LEAVE . I HEREBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE REGULATIONS AND FULLY
UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBLITIES.
PRINT NAME________________________ SIGN NAME_________________
DATE ______________________*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

me and couple other hommies will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :wave:


 Thanx for the Bump Shy Boy



cwplanet said:


>


:thumbsup:



SHY BOY said:


> :werd:





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> ROLL CALL FOR CAR CLUBS
> USO LA & SFV
> VALLEY LIFE
> LO LOWS
> ...



THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT HOMIES... 


ogart63M.V.C said:


> *QUE ONDA CABRONES LOS MAJESTICS VENTURA CO. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


THANX FOR THE SUPPORT VIEJA!!



ESE JAVIER said:


> , the ASTRO AND ME


:thumbsup:



not.my.mans.caddy said:


> THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING THE SHOW!!!


X2:thumbsup:



SHY BOY said:


> YEAHHHHHHH BUDDDDDDYYYYYYY ALMOST 3 WEEKS AWAY


:yes:



MI CAMINO '85 said:


> DEDICATION CC SFV will be there to support TTT


:thumbsup:



66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDER
> JAVIER WITH THE ASTRO VAN
> USO LA & SFV
> SHOT CALLERS
> ...


:thumbsup:



rollin 72 monte said:


> me and couple other hommies will be there :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*DONT FOR GET TO STOP BY WITH THE BEST DJ AND THE ONE THAT PLAYS ALL YOUR HARD TO FIND JAMS 







THANKS MISTER O.G. :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*THANKS FOR THE BUMP SHYBOY
I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THATS HELPING ME OUT IN EVERYWAY NEU EXPSOURE LOST MEMORIES RAIDO MISTER O.G. AND TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT ARE COMING DOWN AND TO ALL THE VENDORS THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FOR THE SCHOOL:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]*NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
**CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2011
CARS/TRUCKS $15.00/ DAY OF SHOW $20.00
BIKES/HARLEYS $10.00/ DAY OF SHOW $15.OO
PEDAL CARS $5.OO/ DAY OF SHOW $10.00
DAY OF SHOW CASH ONLY NO CHECKS
REGISTRATION TIME 7am -930 am SHOW TIME 10am - 5 pm @
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
17960 CHASE STREET
NORTHRIDGE CA 91325
PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR DRIVER LICENSES/STATE ID
NUMBER AND EXPIRATION DATE ON THE CHECK OR REGISTRATION
WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
NAME______________________ PHONE (____)_________________
EMAIL ADDRESS__________________________________________
ADDRESS___________________ CITY______________STATE___ ZIP_____
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR___TRUCK_____BIKE____HARLEY___ PEDAL_____
CAR_____ YR___MAKE_______MODEL______CLUB AFFILIATION_______
VENDORS$1OO.OO________ FOOD VENDORS$1OO.OO______________
ALL CAR CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT JR(818)836-7714 OR
DEBORAH(818)678-5115 (SCHOOL NUMBER).
BY SIGNING THIS FORM I HEREBY RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS TO
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL OF ANY
CLAIMS LAWSUITS LIABILITIES,LOSSES JUDGMENTS AND OR CLAIMS
FROM ANY CAUSE THAT MAY BE SUFFER BY AND STAFF, PARTICIPANT,
TO HIS OR HER PERSON OR PROPERTY WHILE ATTENDING THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011. FURTHER ANY PARTICIPANT WILL BE
FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM 
MOVEMENT OF THEIR VEHICLE/BIKE BEFORE OR DURING AND AFTER
THE SHOW.ANY PICTURES TAKEN AT THE TIME OF THE SHOW MAY BE
USED FOR ADVERTISMENT, PROMOTION, MARKETING FOR FUTURE 
EVENTS. I AGREE THAT I HAVE NO RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES AND ALL 
RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES BELONG TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. 
ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED OR BE SUBJECT TO
DISQUALIFICATION FROM THE EVENT NO ENTRY CAN START OR 
OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS/AIR BAGS DURING THE SHOW HOURS. DO
NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON
ABSOLUTELY NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL!!!!! VOILATORS WILL BE ASKED
TO LEAVE . I HEREBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE REGULATIONS AND FULLY
UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBLITIES.
PRINT NAME________________________ SIGN NAME_________________
DATE ______________________*​


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

*ttmft :biggrin:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS AND ITS SHOW TIME WAZ UP USO THANKS FOR HELPING OUT ALSO TTT FOR NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS AND ITS SHOW TIME WAZ UP USO THANKS FOR HELPING OUT ALSO TTT FOR NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL:thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE BUMP SHYBOY
> I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THATS HELPING ME OUT IN EVERYWAY NEU EXPSOURE LOST MEMORIES RAIDO MISTER O.G. AND TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT ARE COMING DOWN AND TO ALL THE VENDORS THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FOR THE SCHOOL:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTMFT:wave::wave:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*2 MORE WEEKS AND ITS SHOW TIME TTMFT FOR NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL AND NEU EXPOSURE ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN SHOW IN THE VALLE WITH THE BEST DJ MISTER O.G. AND ALL THE CLUBS COMING OUT AND FOOD VENDORS :wave::thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

PARA ARRIBA!!:h5:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
 "DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

uso818 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:





SHY BOY said:


> PARA ARRIBA!!:h5:


X2



AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> presents
> *
> 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
> in behalf of
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

*TTT hno:* ALMOST THERE


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

mr colors said:


> *TTT hno:* ALMOST THERE



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS GOING TO BE A FUN DAY IN THE VALLE AND HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT AT THE SHOW AND HAVE SOME FUN TIMES :thumbsup::wave: WAZ UP USO AND STYLISTICS AND WAZ UP TO THE REST OF THE FAM BAM MISTER O.G. U READY *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]*NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
**CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2011
CARS/TRUCKS $15.00/ DAY OF SHOW $20.00
BIKES/HARLEYS $10.00/ DAY OF SHOW $15.OO
PEDAL CARS $5.OO/ DAY OF SHOW $10.00
DAY OF SHOW CASH ONLY NO CHECKS
REGISTRATION TIME 7am -930 am SHOW TIME 10am - 5 pm @
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
17960 CHASE STREET
NORTHRIDGE CA 91325
PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR DRIVER LICENSES/STATE ID
NUMBER AND EXPIRATION DATE ON THE CHECK OR REGISTRATION
WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
NAME______________________ PHONE (____)_________________
EMAIL ADDRESS__________________________________________
ADDRESS___________________ CITY______________STATE___ ZIP_____
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR___TRUCK_____BIKE____HARLEY___ PEDAL_____
CAR_____ YR___MAKE_______MODEL______CLUB AFFILIATION_______
VENDORS$1OO.OO________ FOOD VENDORS$1OO.OO______________
ALL CAR CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT JR(818)836-7714 OR
DEBORAH(818)678-5115 (SCHOOL NUMBER).
BY SIGNING THIS FORM I HEREBY RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS TO
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL OF ANY
CLAIMS LAWSUITS LIABILITIES,LOSSES JUDGMENTS AND OR CLAIMS
FROM ANY CAUSE THAT MAY BE SUFFER BY AND STAFF, PARTICIPANT,
TO HIS OR HER PERSON OR PROPERTY WHILE ATTENDING THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011. FURTHER ANY PARTICIPANT WILL BE
FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM 
MOVEMENT OF THEIR VEHICLE/BIKE BEFORE OR DURING AND AFTER
THE SHOW.ANY PICTURES TAKEN AT THE TIME OF THE SHOW MAY BE
USED FOR ADVERTISMENT, PROMOTION, MARKETING FOR FUTURE 
EVENTS. I AGREE THAT I HAVE NO RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES AND ALL 
RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES BELONG TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. 
ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED OR BE SUBJECT TO
DISQUALIFICATION FROM THE EVENT NO ENTRY CAN START OR 
OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS/AIR BAGS DURING THE SHOW HOURS. DO
NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON
ABSOLUTELY NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL!!!!! VOILATORS WILL BE ASKED
TO LEAVE . I HEREBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE REGULATIONS AND FULLY
UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBLITIES.
PRINT NAME________________________ SIGN NAME_________________
DATE ______________________*​


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:run:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

pitt fan said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ITS GOING TO BE A FUN DAY IN THE VALLE AND HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT AT THE SHOW AND HAVE SOME FUN TIMES :thumbsup::wave: WAZ UP USO AND STYLISTICS AND WAZ UP TO THE REST OF THE FAM BAM MISTER O.G. U READY *





mr colors said:


> *TTT hno:* ALMOST THERE





SHY BOY said:


> :run:





MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTT





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT*


*TTT FOR EVERYBODY WHO SUPPORTS THIS EVENT!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *TTT FOR EVERYBODY WHO SUPPORTS THIS EVENT!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*...DEDICATION WILL BE THERE HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

_*ttmft *_


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *TTT FOR EVERYBODY WHO SUPPORTS THIS EVENT!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


*DEDICATION 818* Will Be there to Support!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> *DEDICATION 818* Will Be there to Support!!


GOING TO BE A GREAT EVENT --TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> GOING TO BE A GREAT EVENT --TTT


Yup! Make sure to Pre-Reg our Cars Foo...Lets *Support the School *and *Neu Exposure *for putting it together!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> Yup! Make sure to Pre-Reg our Cars Foo...Lets *Support the School *and *Neu Exposure *for putting it together!


Most def homie we will be there to support!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





mr.glasshouse said:


> *...DEDICATION WILL BE THERE HOMIE"...*





mr colors said:


> _*ttmft *_





Junior LOC said:


> *DEDICATION 818* Will Be there to Support!!





Junior LOC said:


> Yup! Make sure to Pre-Reg our Cars Foo...Lets *Support the School *and *Neu Exposure *for putting it together!





MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Most def homie we will be there to support!!!



*Thanx again for all the support homies!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

can't wait for the show DEDICATION.C.C will be there


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll be there with the Rivi


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVEYONE THATS COMING ON DOWN FOR THE SHOW AND TO SUPPORT THE SCHOOL AND ME AND NEU EXPOSURE FOR A GOOD SHOW HOPE TOO SEE EVERONE OUT THERE AND THANKS TO MISTER O.G. ALSO FOR BRING OUR DJ:thumbsup:*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

74_Slow said:


> can't wait for the show DEDICATION.C.C will be there


:thumbsup:


Eurocabi said:


> I'll be there with the Rivi


:thumbsup:



66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVEYONE THATS COMING ON DOWN FOR THE SHOW AND TO SUPPORT THE SCHOOL AND ME AND NEU EXPOSURE FOR A GOOD SHOW HOPE TOO SEE EVERONE OUT THERE AND THANKS TO MISTER O.G. ALSO FOR BRING OUR DJ:thumbsup:*


*X2

*


MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:



SHY BOY said:


> BUMP!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

​TTMFT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> ​TTMFT


*Q-VO Shy Boy:wave:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

*OGDinoe1*

:wave::wave:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Q-VO Shy Boy:wave:*


WAS UP HOMIE WAS GOOD? TTMFT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Q-VOLE HOMIES , gonna be a great show only 14 more days to go TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

2 weeks 2 go


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT
WE GOT PACHOUCS COMING DOWN WITH 20 CARS
OLD CLASSICS WITH 3 CARS 
ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*12 MORE DAYS AND ITS SHOW TIME:wave::thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *12 MORE DAYS AND ITS SHOW TIME:wave::thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> WAS UP HOMIE WAS GOOD? TTMFT


Aqui nomas Homie, en chinga 



MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Q-VOLE HOMIES , gonna be a great show only 14 more days to go TTT


:thumbsup::wave:



66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT
> WE GOT PACHOUCS COMING DOWN WITH 20 CARS
> OLD CLASSICS WITH 3 CARS
> ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW*



:worship::worship:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT EVERYONE!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> TTT! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT EVERYONE!!


*X10000:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*THANKS TO EVERYONE THATS MAKING THIS SHOW HAPPEND TO THE TOP
X130000:thumbsup:*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO IS READY BROTHER!! COMING OUT WITH NEW RARE OLDIES CD's FOR A SAMPLE CHECK OUT MY RADIO SHOW
WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM








(O.G. CHENTE & LIL ROLAS)*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_​TTMFT!!!_


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

MR O.G. said:


> *THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO IS READY BROTHER!! COMING OUT WITH NEW RARE OLDIES CD's FOR A SAMPLE CHECK OUT MY RADIO SHOW
> WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM
> 
> 
> ...





SHY BOY said:


> _​TTMFT!!!_





not.my.mans.caddy said:


> T T T



*TTT!!!*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:Getting ready for the show this is the school on lindley ave in between roscoe blvd and parthenia


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

rollin 72 monte said:


> :thumbsup:Getting ready for the show this is the school on lindley ave in between roscoe blvd and parthenia


Yup, thats the one Homie!


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

what's up to the 818 
from dallas tejas 

LO LOW'S dallas


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

singlepump64 said:


> what's up to the 818
> from dallas tejas
> 
> LO LOW'S dallas


Whats Up Texas!! 

*DEDICATION 818 *repping till the Casket Drops!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

Junior LOC 
MI CAMINO '85+


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT for Neu Exposure


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

10 more day .to the top


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr colors said:


> 10 more day .to the top


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



rollin 72 monte said:


> :thumbsup:Getting ready for the show this is the school on lindley ave in between roscoe blvd and parthenia



That's the one homie


singlepump64 said:


> what's up to the 818
> from dallas tejas
> 
> LO LOW'S dallas


Q-VO Texas



BRINCAS YOU said:


> :thumbsup:


Que honda Cunado



Junior LOC said:


> TTT for Neu Exposure


Thanx for the Bump homie:thumbsup:



mr colors said:


> 10 more day .to the top


Supp LOCO


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> :thumbsup:


TTMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> _​TTMFT!!!_


*THANKS SHYBOY FOR ALWAYS SUPPORTING*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> *THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO IS READY BROTHER!! COMING OUT WITH NEW RARE OLDIES CD's FOR A SAMPLE CHECK OUT MY RADIO SHOW
> WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MISTER O.G. & LIL ROLAS FOR ALWAYS SUPPORTING ME :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

10 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE SEXY MODLES THAT WE GOT COMING DOWN FOR THE SHOW


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

should be good show. TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

AM BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS SHYBOY FOR ALWAYS SUPPORTING*


 *YA SAVES HOMIE! TTT*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTT


X818


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

wsrider said:


> should be good show. TTT





MI CAMINO '85 said:


> AM BUMP





SHY BOY said:


> *YA SAVES HOMIE! TTT*





Junior LOC said:


> X818


*WHAT UP HOMIES!!!*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *WHAT UP HOMIES!!!*


WEST UP HOMIE , Gonna be a good show only 9 more TTMFT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T....FEW MORE DAYS!!!
NEU EXPOSURE C. C


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_FRIDAY BUMP TTMFT _


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> T T T....FEW MORE DAYS!!!
> NEU EXPOSURE C. C


*THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


*THANKS SMILEY*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for this Car Show!

See you on the Boulevard this Wednesday Jesse!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*9 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME REMEMBER LIVE ON STAGE HANK CASTRO ROCKY PADILLA MISTER D SLEEPY MALO COA CLICK AND LOST MEMORIES RAIDO MISTER O.G. & LIL ROLAS PLAYING ALL YOUR HARD TO FIND JAMS






*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for this Car Show!
> 
> See you on the Boulevard this Wednesday Jesse!


*YAH HOMIE ILL SEE U OUT THERE*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> T T T....FEW MORE DAYS!!!
> NEU EXPOSURE C. C


*TTT

*


SHY BOY said:


> _FRIDAY BUMP TTMFT _


:thumbsup:



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:






66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:*


No problem homie!:thumbsup:



Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for this Car Show!
> 
> See you on the Boulevard this Wednesday Jesse!


:thumbsup:



66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *9 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME REMEMBER LIVE ON STAGE HANK CASTRO ROCKY PADILLA MISTER D SLEEPY MALO COA CLICK AND LOST MEMORIES RAIDO MISTER O.G. & LIL ROLAS PLAYING ALL YOUR HARD TO FIND JAMS
> View attachment 360622
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*8 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME REMEMBER NO BBQ'S U COULD HAVE EAZY UP AND ICE CHEST THERE WILL BE TACOS BEING SOLD HOT DOGS POPCORN SHAVE ICE & SMOOTHIES :thumbsup:*


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

_KRAZY STYLEZ _WILL BE THERE


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

ttmft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> :thumbsup::biggrin:





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *8 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME REMEMBER NO BBQ'S U COULD HAVE EAZY UP AND ICE CHEST THERE WILL BE TACOS BEING SOLD HOT DOGS POPCORN SHAVE ICE & SMOOTHIES :thumbsup:*





marcocutty said:


> _KRAZY STYLEZ _WILL BE THERE





cwplanet said:


>





mr colors said:


> ttmft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> MORNING BUMP


*
What up Shy Boy:wave:*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

AFTERNOON BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *
> What up Shy Boy:wave:*


WASSSSSS UPPPP HOMIE U GUYS READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

*DEDICATION 818 *will be there Homies!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Whats up Shy Boy? 

Are you going to the Van Nuys Cruise Night this Wednesday Homie??


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> *DEDICATION 818 *will be there Homies!!


*WAZ UP JUNIOR YOU AND THE HOMIES READY FOR SUNDAY *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*6 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME TTMFT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT FOR THE END OF SUMMER CAR SHOWS IN THE VALLE*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP JUNIOR YOU AND THE HOMIES READY FOR SUNDAY *


Simon Homie!! We Stay ready for this type of shit!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Whats up Shy Boy?
> 
> Are you going to the Van Nuys Cruise Night this Wednesday Homie??


QUE ONDA HOMIE IM STILL PUSHING ON MY RANFLA TO GET OUT THERE THIS WEDNESDAY,GOT 2 MORE DAYS 2 FINISH IT UP


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

5 day 13 hours and 15 min to go lol!!!!!!!!!!! to the motha [email protected]*kn top


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

mr colors said:


> 5 day 13 hours and 15 min to go lol!!!!!!!!!!! to the motha [email protected]*kn top


That's right!! T T T!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

WILL BE ROLLING IN STYLE


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Q-VO HOMIES, gonna be a great show only a couple more days to go!!! TTT for NEU EXPOSURE & Northridge M.S


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."A BIG Q-VO TO COOKIE AND NEW EXPOSURE FOR PUTTING THIS SHOW TOGETHER"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."BIG "D" WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT"...*


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I WISH MY CADDY WAS READY FOR THIS SHOW. :tears: I WENT TO THIS SCHOOL.TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_TTMFT_


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> QUE ONDA HOMIE IM STILL PUSHING ON MY RANFLA TO GET OUT THERE THIS WEDNESDAY,GOT 2 MORE DAYS 2 FINISH IT UP


What's up Shy Boy? Any Luck getting your Ranfla finished for tonight?


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> What's up Shy Boy? Any Luck getting your Ranfla finished for tonight?


STAYED UP TILL MIDNIGHT BUT STILL WASNT ABLE 2 START IT LAST NIGHT ITS ALL PUT BACK 2GETHER,GONNA GET OFF WORK EARLY AND CONTINUE PUSHING TO GET IT OUT BY 2NIGHT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> WASSSSSS UPPPP HOMIE U GUYS READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?





Junior LOC said:


> *DEDICATION 818 *will be there Homies!!





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *6 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME TTMFT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT FOR THE END OF SUMMER CAR SHOWS IN THE VALLE*





mr colors said:


> 5 day 13 hours and 15 min to go lol!!!!!!!!!!! to the motha [email protected]*kn top





not.my.mans.caddy said:


> That's right!! T T T!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!





MR O.G. said:


> WILL BE ROLLING IN STYLE





MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Q-VO HOMIES, gonna be a great show only a couple more days to go!!! TTT for NEU EXPOSURE & Northridge M.S





mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."A BIG Q-VO TO COOKIE AND NEW EXPOSURE FOR PUTTING THIS SHOW TOGETHER"...*





mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."BIG "D" WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT"...*





HVNLY79 said:


> I WISH MY CADDY WAS READY FOR THIS SHOW. :tears: I WENT TO THIS SCHOOL.TTT





SHY BOY said:


> _TTMFT_


*Thanx for all the support:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*4 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME ITS GOING TO BE GOOD HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY TTMFT*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."A BIG Q-VO TO COOKIE AND NEW EXPOSURE FOR PUTTING THIS SHOW TOGETHER"...*


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE SEE U ALL ON SUNDAY AND TONIGHT ON VAN NUYS*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> WILL BE ROLLING IN STYLE


THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT MISTER O.G THATS RIGHT KEEPING IT O.G. STYLE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


*TTMFT THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK AND SUPPORT TO THE TOP FOR THE HOLE FAM BAM:thumbsup:*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T ..................


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

cant wait till sunday


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP , Going to be a great show and looks like were gonna have some great weather!! TTT


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> That's right!! T T T!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!


:thumbsup:
ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

T T M T for NUE EXPOSURE & the VALLE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_*MORNING BUMP *_:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> _*MORNING BUMP *_:thumbsup:


x 2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

pitt fan said:


> TTT





ChevySSJunky said:


> T T M T for NUE EXPOSURE & the VALLE





SHY BOY said:


> _*MORNING BUMP *_:thumbsup:





FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> x 2


*
What up HOMIES:h5:*


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *
> What up HOMIES:h5:*


"wht it dew!!"


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

swick-1 said:


> cant wait till sunday


*WAZ UP HOMIE U READY FOR SUNDAY ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

wence said:


> TTT


*WAZ UP WENCE U READY HOMIE SEE U SUNDAY *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*3 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE TTMFT FOR EVERYONE THATS COMING OUT WITH OUT ALL OF U WE WOULD HAVE NOT MAKE IT THANKS HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

wence said:


> TTT


Supp Wence hope you can make it homie



FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> "wht it dew!!"


:wave:
GETTING READY FOR SUNDAY LOC. 


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *3 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE TTMFT FOR EVERYONE THATS COMING OUT WITH OUT ALL OF U WE WOULD HAVE NOT MAKE IT THANKS HOMIES:thumbsup:*


X2:thumbsup:



66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP HOMIE U READY FOR SUNDAY ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE*


:yes:*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T!!
CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY!! 
THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> T T T!!
> CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY!!
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.


*X100000:thumbsup:

*


SHY BOY said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*OGDinoe1*
*MI CAMINO '85*:wave:
:wave::wave:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

OGDinoe1 said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *OGDinoe1*
> *MI CAMINO '85*:wave:
> :wave::wave:


 Q-VO BRO , gonna be a great show homie DEDICATION CC will be there to support and my pops from VIEJITOS CC SFV will be there TTMFT FOR THIS EVENT


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

PM BUMP!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*2 more days till show time its going to be good see u all soon*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> T T T!!
> CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY!!
> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.


*THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK SEE U SUNDAY:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HVNLY79 said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES


*WAZ UP HOMIE SEE U SUNDAY*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

AM BUMP, Hope I get over this fever so I can make the show TTT


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

9 hours more hno:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

see you guys there


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST A FEW MORE HRS AND ITS SHOW TIME CARS ALL WASH AND READY TO HIT THE SHOW SEE U ALL THERE TTMFT*


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

cafe c.c. will be there!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

classic63 said:


> cafe c.c. will be there!


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SEE U IN A LIL:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*SEE EVERYONE SOON DRIVE SAFE TO SHOW AND GOING BACK HOME TTMFT *


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

see you there


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE (Apr 15, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

ANY PICS YET??


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

WHAT IT DO RAFA. WHERE THE PICS AT BROTHER. I WAS WORKIN AND PASSED BY. I SAW MAY COOL ASS RIDES THERE


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

A BIG Q-VO from DEDICATION SFV to NEU EXPOSURE , Had a great time and alot of dope cars good food can't wait for next years (will post pics tmrw) TTT for the homies at NEU EXPOSURE


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

http://








http://








http://


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

mr colors said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Great show! Congrats to the fam, trophies taken for everything in our chapter  Thank you to Neu Exposure for having us, see ya'll at the 2nd annual next year!!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

http://http://
[URL]http://








http://








http://


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES BIKECLUB HAD A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

great show thanks


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*I want to thank all the car & truck clubs,bike clubs,solo riders,vendors,performers & spectators who supported Neu Exposure's 1st annual car show @ Northridge middle school, because of you it was a great turn out!! I already spoke with the principal of the school & it's definetly on for next year!! I also want to thank Cookie (Valleros 66) for rounding up all the entertainment,Vendors & location. Big shout out to Smiley from Majestics & Trino for helping me judge the cars. A Big Thank you to all my club members for all there hard work.Thanx to my Compadre Turtle for hooking up the flyer, and last but not least Thanx to The San Fernando Valley Car/Truck Council for there support!! SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:*


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wanted to thank Neu Exposure C.C and congratulate you on your first annual car show. Stylistics SO.LA. had a great time !!!! Thanx again.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

sorry i couldnt make there earlier ... had a little police action on the way down, lol.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks from all of us great show


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND MADE THIS SHOW A GOOD ONE AND IT MADE ME MORE HAPPY TOO SEE ALL THE KIDS GO CRAZY FOR THE CARS AND TO ASK ME AND NEU EXPOSURE TO COME BACK NEXT YR AND DO IT AGAIN ANDD I TOLD THEM YES WE WILL HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT YRALSO WANT TO SAY THANKS TO MISTER O.G. &LIL ROLAS FOR PLAYING ALL YOUR HARD TO FIND JAMS AND HANK CASTRO AND TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND ALSO AL AND EDS:thumbsup: TTMFT *


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 364483





rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 364456


NICE PICS BRO,THE MONTE WAS LOOKING GOOD.THANX FOR YOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

OGDinoe1 said:


> NICE PICS BRO,THE MONTE WAS LOOKING GOOD.THANX FOR YOUR SUPPORT![/QUOTE
> thanks hommies


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


OGDinoe1 said:


> *I want to thank all the car & truck clubs,bike clubs,solo riders,vendors,performers & spectators who supported Neu Exposure's 1st annual car show @ Northridge middle school, because of you it was a great turn out!! I already spoke with the principal of the school & it's definetly on for next year!! I also want to thank Cookie (Valleros 66) for rounding up all the entertainment,Vendors & location. Big shout out to Smiley from Majestics & Trino for helping me judge the cars. A Big Thank you to all my club members for all there hard work.Thanx to my Compadre Turtle for hooking up the flyer, and last but not least Thanx to The San Fernando Valley Car/Truck Council for there support!! SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:*


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE (Apr 15, 2011)

mr colors said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_*JUST WANNA THANX COOKS AND THE NEU EXPOSURE FAMILA FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW, WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT YEAR 2 SHOW SUPPORT *_:thumbsup:


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

STYLISTICS SO.LA. HAD A GREAT TIME AT SHOW .


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."THANKS TO THE HOMIE COOKIE AND THE NEW EXPOSURE CAR CLUB FOR THIS EVENT...A POSITIVE ONE...DEDICATION WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR THE TROPHY'S...FROM THAT DEDICATION CC"...*


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

looked like a good show... Sorry I missed it.. 36 hours later we are home from the er

nice pictures Rollin..


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone know who got best of show? :dunno:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

wence said:


> looked like a good show... Sorry I missed it.. 36 hours later we are home from the ernice pictures Rollin..


 Thanks hommie I hope everything is ok


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

wsrider said:


> anyone know who got best of show? :dunno:


 I think it was The sky is the limit


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> _*JUST WANNA THANX COOKS AND THE NEU EXPOSURE FAMILA FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW, WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT YEAR 2 SHOW SUPPORT *_:thumbsup:


Thanx for your supports ShyBoy & Valley Life :thumbsup:



KILOE said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. HAD A GREAT TIME AT SHOW .


Thanx For your support Stylistics So.La :thumbsup:



mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."THANKS TO THE HOMIE COOKIE AND THE NEW EXPOSURE CAR CLUB FOR THIS EVENT...A POSITIVE ONE...DEDICATION WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR THE TROPHY'S...FROM THAT DEDICATION CC"...*


Thanx for your Support Martin & Dedication C.C.:thumbsup:



wence said:


> looked like a good show... Sorry I missed it.. 36 hours later we are home from the er
> 
> nice pictures Rollin..


Hope everything is ok Wence



wsrider said:


> anyone know who got best of show? :dunno:


1960 from Stylistics So.LA Skys the limit..



rollin 72 monte said:


> Thanks hommie I hope everything is ok


X2



rollin 72 monte said:


> I think it was The sky is the limit


:yes:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:run: :sprint:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> _*JUST WANNA THANX COOKS AND THE NEU EXPOSURE FAMILA FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW, WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT YEAR 2 SHOW SUPPORT *_:thumbsup:


*THANKS SHYBOY AND THE VALLEY LIFE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND SEE U NEXT YR:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."THANKS TO THE HOMIE COOKIE AND THE NEW EXPOSURE CAR CLUB FOR THIS EVENT...A POSITIVE ONE...DEDICATION WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR THE TROPHY'S...FROM THAT DEDICATION CC"...*


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES HOPE TO SEE U ALL NEXT YR:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 364529


*
NICE PIX HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MUCH LOVE TO MY NUE EXPOSURE FAMILY, YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB HOSTIN THE EVENT, ALOT BETTER THIS YEAR, I HEARD SEVERAL CAR CLUBS SAY THE SAME THING. DINOE, YOU ALREADY KNOW DOG WHATS MINE IS YOURS, MUCH RESPECT FROM MAJESTICS WORLDWIDE


.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

rollin 72 monte said:


> I think it was The sky is the limit


thanks, :thumbsup: well deserved. car was sick and on full display!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks for the pic bro, and thanks to new exposure cc,STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES INC. had a good time,to bad that we needed to go early,see you guys next year


rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 364535


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

_*THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW " NEU EXPOSURE" AND JR. CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR FROM THE " KRAZY STYLEZ" FAMILIA*_


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> MUCH LOVE TO MY NUE EXPOSURE FAMILY, YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB HOSTIN THE EVENT, ALOT BETTER THIS YEAR, I HEARD SEVERAL CAR CLUBS SAY THE SAME THING. DINOE, YOU ALREADY KNOW DOG WHATS MINE IS YOURS, MUCH RESPECT FROM MAJESTICS WORLDWIDE
> 
> 
> .


Thanx my Brotha,we go back along time & I appreciate yours & Majestics support on Neu Exposure's 1st show. You know where I'm @ China hit me up anytime homie.:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

wsrider said:


> thanks, :thumbsup: well deserved. car was sick and on full display!


X2:yes:



Robert =woody65= said:


> thanks for the pic bro, and thanks to new exposure cc,STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES INC. had a good time,to bad that we needed to go early,see you guys next year


No problem homie, thanx for your support again Stylistics Los Angeles.See you next year.:thumbsup:



marcocutty said:


> _*THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW " NEU EXPOSURE" AND JR. CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR FROM THE " KRAZY STYLEZ" FAMILIA*_
> View attachment 365627


Thanx Marco & Krazy Styles for your support homies:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS SHYBOY AND THE VALLEY LIFE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND SEE U NEXT YR:thumbsup:*


uffin:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> thanks for the pic bro, and thanks to new exposure cc,STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES INC. had a good time,to bad that we needed to go early,see you guys next year


:thumbsup:


----------

